# Cutting Template Jumping Around



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

My pc crashed and I had to set up a new one.... I can't remember how to keep from jumping around cutting holes to cutting in a straight path. I know it was on here, but I can't find it anywhere. I use both Oobling and WinPc2012

Thanks.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> My pc crashed and I had to set up a new one.... I can't remember how to keep from jumping around cutting holes to cutting in a straight path. I know it was on here, but I can't find it anywhere. I use both Oobling and WinPc2012
> 
> Thanks.


I don't know the exact thing in WinPC Sign... But in OObling you click on the icon shown in your cutting toolbar...










Then you can select your sort order and even choose to show the sort numbers ... Generally it's the horizontal one you would want to select I would say....

Kevin


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Great!!! Thank you Kevin. I knew it was somewhere, but couldn't remember. I hate having to set up a new pc..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I usually select Nearest.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Stephanie....


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

No problem... Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier! I was at the ISS Show in Columbus.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Hope you had a good time... I would have rather been there with you than dealing with a crashed pc... I back up on Mozy, but did not know, until the crash, that it didn't back up any of my eps files... and I lost all of my fonts that came from you, only have the ones that were with the initial install of my program.... While you are here, are there any new updates for Oobling?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You lost your S17 fonts of the month? Just send me an email letting me know which ones you had and I'll send them to you again. 

What is the build date on your program? The last build was October 17th. Go to Help ? About SignLab and look at the production date. If it's before October 17th, let me know and I'll send you a link to download the latest version.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

It was May 31, 2011


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, I'll send you the Oct 17 build. You'll have to uninstall your current software and install the new one like it's brand new.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks again Stephanie.


----------

